
Refuting a Myth About Human Origins - robg
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/id.11845,y.2011,no.2,content.true,page.5,css.print/issue.aspx
======
baddox
The online print version of American Scientist articles looks amazing.

------
djtumolo
can we get a tl;dr version?

~~~
route66
I would be interested to know where the borders lie between being intrigued
enough to follow the link and being repulsed by a certain threshold of text,
yet still being attracted enough to the subject ask someone to reduce it to a
quote ...

~~~
cagenut
[http://www.theonion.com/articles/nation-shudders-at-large-
bl...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/nation-shudders-at-large-block-of-
uninterrupted-te,16932/)

~~~
buckwild
hehehe guilty as charged.

